# club breakdown



## GolfLine (Mar 28, 2006)

I think a good thing for beginners would be a breakdown of golfing terminology, starting with the clubs. Does anyone have a good resource?


----------



## SportPok (Mar 27, 2006)

GolfHelp.com

This is a great site that I have used many times before. not only does it have equipment to buy but it also has great tips and info. I would reccommend this to any one. It has drills which are easily identifiable. It probably has tips for beginners. Check it out.


----------

